# "Under the Radar" Wine Regions



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2013)

The link I clicked said "under the radar". I didn't think Paso was "under the radar", but it was nice to see some of these areas getting some props...

http://travel.yahoo.com/ideas/6-great-american-wine-regions-215425435.html


----------



## novalou (Jun 14, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> The link I clicked said "under the radar". I didn't think Paso was "under the radar", but it was nice to see some of these areas getting some props...
> 
> http://travel.yahoo.com/ideas/6-great-american-wine-regions-215425435.html



I've been to Jefferson Winery in Virginia. Great wine area!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 14, 2013)

At this very minute I am gazing out at the grand traverse bay on the Leelenau peninsula of Michigan enjoying some of the best white wines in the world. This area has really grown since I was last here 10 years ago. The wineries are awesome and they are even producing some delicious lighter style reds from Pinot noir, blaufrankisch, merlot, Cabernet franc, etc. I have had a number of outstanding dry roses done in the French style from Pinot noir and cab franc over the last two days. My car has been filled with wine to take home. 

Glad to see it has made it onto this list. Across the bay is another small peninsula ava called the old mission peninsula. The tempered climate from the lake, the warm summers, the cool fall evenings and the protective snow cover in the winter allows them to grow vinifera here that is really special.


----------



## DaveL (Jun 14, 2013)

Living 1/2 way between Richmond and Charlottesville I can attest to the regions wine. On occasion I will travel onto the backroads while my wife has a meeting hither and yon. It seems your never more than a 20 minute drive to a couple of Vineyarss to do a tasting. TodayI stopped here, http://www.marterellawines.com/, while enjoying the backroads of Faquier County outside Warrenton. They to had a nice Viogner.
Also hardly a weekend goes by when you cant find a festival or two with multiple tastings available.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dave: you were practically in my back yard! I live near Gainesville.


----------



## cimbaliw (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah, the view ain't too bad in Leelenau either. The Mrs and I did a wine tour of Old Mission Peninsula last fall and enjoyed some Pinot Noir and some great views. GreginND if your still up there you might look into dinner at Stella's. Fine dining in the cellar of the old state asylum.


----------



## DaveL (Jun 14, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Dave: you were practically in my back yard! I live near Gainesville.



Yep, Its nice up there. I have inlaws scattered all about NOVA. 
There are some spreads in the hills around Faquier that would make a Texan blush. I had the top down on the wrangler bouncing around the gravel roads. 
Some of these would be rural routes that would just turn into driveways of huge farms with no sign at all.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2013)

They posted my favorite "under the radar" region. Not quite sure its under the radar anymore. We are headed there next week in fact.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 15, 2013)

ibglowin said:


> They posted my favorite "under the radar" region. Not quite sure its under the radar anymore. We are headed there next week in fact.



Walla Walla?


----------



## Rocky (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, I don't think many western New Yorkers would consider the Finger Lakes as "under the radar." There are and have been wineries in that area long before there were in California.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 15, 2013)

No body mentioned the Tennessee valley ) :


----------



## tingo (Jun 15, 2013)

Every winemaker should visit the finger lakes at least once in their life. It was one of the greatest experiences in my life. It is our graceland! Lol


----------



## jswordy (Jun 20, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> No body mentioned the Tennessee valley ) :




If you are ever around Nashville, check out ol' Kix Brooks' place...

http://www.arringtonvineyards.com


In the Tennessee Valley of Tennessee...

http://www.beanscreekwinery.com

http://bellemeadewinery.com

http://www.pickerscreekwinery.com

http://www.tnvalleywine.com

http://blueslip.com

http://www.debargewines.com


----------



## jswordy (Jun 20, 2013)

When in Alabama, use this guide...

http://www.alabamawinetrail.net/alabamatrailmap1.pdf


----------



## Elmer (Jun 20, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Wow, I don't think many western New Yorkers would consider the Finger Lakes as "under the radar." There are and have been wineries in that area long before there were in California.



Dont forget those of use in Eastern NY.
We appreciate the Fingerlakes as well!


----------



## winointraining (Jun 20, 2013)

Guys I'm new to this but I was in Louisville ky over last weekend and I went to two winerys . Brooks Hill Winery and Wright-Meyer Winery , both in Bulliet county ,south of Louisville . they are not real old winerys , but man they had some good products. Love the blackberry at both. The raspberry at Wright-Meyer is wonderful, They have a norton there thats killer also. Brooks Hill has an oak whiskey barrel aged wine that is very , very good. If your up that way , you won't be dissapointed. There were 2 others , but thery weren't open so no review on them.


----------



## DaveL (Jun 21, 2013)

I think in TN and KY Wine is far eclipsed by Bourbon.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2013)

The thing about TN is that their are only like one or two distilleries that I know of that make whiskie and of them is a major one.... But most of TN has nothing to do with making whiskie.


----------



## winointraining (Jun 21, 2013)

Ky does have deep roots in whiskey, but there were alot of monasteries too , suprizingly around Bardstown , so beer and wine have been there for awhile.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 21, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> The thing about TN is that their are only like one or two distilleries that I know of that make whiskie and of them is a major one.... But most of TN has nothing to do with making whiskie.



Man, you gotta catch up. TN legislature loosened up the whiskey making rules a few years back and we have a bunch of distilleries now popping up. Little and big. Some:

http://www.prichardsdistillery.com/home.cfm (in my county)

http://www.shortmountaindistillery.com (near)

http://www.wbir.com/news/article/272526/2/Popcorn-Sutton-Distilling-headed-to-East-TN

Two coming to Giles County (good article overall):

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/mone...f-grow-spurt-because-of-law-change/57838058/1

As far as the state's laws, it is easier to distill than to make wine commercially here as of right now.


----------



## winointraining (Jun 21, 2013)

You could be the next Jim Beam or Jack Daniels.


----------



## smcalli1 (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm a little surprised Missouri wasn't mentioned. But that may be because I know it so well.


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 21, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Man, you gotta catch up. TN legislature loosened up the whiskey making rules a few years back and we have a bunch of distilleries now popping up. Little and big. Some:
> 
> http://www.prichardsdistillery.com/home.cfm (in my county)
> 
> ...



Guess I was wrong lol


----------

